# First Response - do lines get much darker?



## Maid Marian

I've read various things about faint +ve lines ... I think that the line should get gradually darker as you go along, cos the HCG increases, right? But I also read that with some HPTs the line just won't get darker because they only measure up to a certain level of HCG. I'm using First Response HPTs, and over 4 days, the lines have changed fractionally, but not a lot. I wondered if anyone knows what level of HCG they measure? I'm worrying now that something's not right :/


----------



## pixydust

i used first response, i only tested once with them but i had pretty dark lines...

i was already about 3-4 weeks pregnant at the time tho.
 



Attached Files:







10032010020.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 73


----------



## Mrschoochoo

I got through a bunch of first response tests and got a mix of feint and dark lines, I think they put differing amounts of dye in each test. I did stop testing at 6 weeks though, my morning sickness was so bad there was no denying my little one had taken hold! 

I would stop testing hun (easier said than done I know) its not really telling you anything. Your pregnant! :) 
I did hear of some women using the digital tests once a week, then at least you get to see the boxes move :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Mrschoochoo said:


> I got through a bunch of first response tests and got a mix of feint and dark lines, I think they put differing amounts of dye in each test. I did stop testing at 6 weeks though, my morning sickness was so bad there was no denying my little one had taken hold!
> 
> I would stop testing hun (easier said than done I know) its not really telling you anything. Your pregnant! :)
> I did hear of some women using the digital tests once a week, then at least you get to see the boxes move :)

Thanks :D I'm just worrying so much! I'm gonna try to stop testing, but every morning I just have to check and see if it's real or not!


----------



## BabySeal

My first response tests were never as dark as the control line. But here I am at 17 weeks. I actually got darker lines with dollar store tests. Like the pp said, it depends on the dye too. If there is a line, there is a line :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Thank you everyone :) I took a 5th test this evening, and got a really dark line :D


----------



## ettegirb21

I stopped testing b/c they never got darker- some even appeared lighter. Scared me. It just causes unnecessary stress. A bfp is a bfp. I'd stop testing and get verified with an hcg test. :)


----------



## Maid Marian

ettegirb21 said:


> I stopped testing b/c they never got darker- some even appeared lighter. Scared me. It just causes unnecessary stress. A bfp is a bfp. I'd stop testing and get verified with an hcg test. :)

how do you mean, an hcg test?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Rose_W said:


> ettegirb21 said:
> 
> 
> I stopped testing b/c they never got darker- some even appeared lighter. Scared me. It just causes unnecessary stress. A bfp is a bfp. I'd stop testing and get verified with an hcg test. :)
> 
> how do you mean, an hcg test?Click to expand...

a blood test...our local hospital will do an early result pregnancy test blood draw for $10 cash..dont know if your alls do that or not


----------



## Pixxie

Your 5th test is as dark as my 7 week one ;) don't stress hun! xxx


----------



## strawberry19

your 5th test looks like mine from this morning!! it does say on the leaflet that a bfp may vary in colour xx


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Rose_W said:


> ettegirb21 said:
> 
> 
> I stopped testing b/c they never got darker- some even appeared lighter. Scared me. It just causes unnecessary stress. A bfp is a bfp. I'd stop testing and get verified with an hcg test. :)
> 
> how do you mean, an hcg test?Click to expand...

I think in america they are quite common, a blood test that tells you your HCG level. I have only heard of them being done here in the UK if there are problems like bleeding or getting negative pregnancy tests.


----------



## Samemka

Your lines are getting darker from the pic you posted so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Godblesslaci

Well, FRER can only get so dark before it doesn't get any darker. They measure 25 mUI of HCG. Mine stopped getting darker at 14 dpo and now they just stay the same but my internet cheapies are getting darker cuz they have more of a threshold.


----------



## scotskid

I took my BFP at 11pm & it had the faintest second line you could imagine, and I was about 2wpo (having worked it all out). The leaflet on the packet said two lines was a positive no matter ho faint, so we agreed it was positive, but I'd take the other test in the morning. When we got up, the line had darkened considerably. And the other one came back with two rather dark lines.

It happens occasion, is my conclusion.


----------



## summer rain

The amount of HCG in your urine can fluctuate its the amount in your blood that counts and without repeat HCG blood tests its impossible to tell anything. Taking repeat urine pregnancy tests is not a reliable way of telling how pregnant you are, how viable the pregnancy is or anything else xx


----------

